# How much for an R32 GTR?



## dave_id (Aug 24, 2003)

How much do you think, or better yet, KNOW an R32 GTR '92 with 21km on it, should cost?


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

you wont fine one with that low milage and if you do it will cost very very much


----------



## dave_id (Aug 24, 2003)

*Aggh*

i accidentally clicked on new thread, oh well, haha. but yeah...i did find one, straight stock too.... barely driven as i told you the mileage, its a white GTR-32. Costs 27,000...i was thinking the dealer is ripping me off..


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

are you in the US? is that 21k miles or km? if you're in the US has the car been through Motorex? if not, then don't bother with it.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Most likely he is not in the US. I don't think the dealer is ripping you off, even if those are US dollars. Finding a R32 GT-R with only 21 kilometers on the meter for less than the car originally sold for, that would be a steal for you.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

r32 gtr stocked was like a hundred thousand yen or alittle more in okinawa last time i was there. that's like $10k, maybe alittle more. find a different way to legalize it instead of motorex cuz they a fucking rip off. big time.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *r32 gtr stocked was like a hundred thousand yen or alittle more in okinawa last time i was there. that's like $10k, maybe alittle more.*


That's for a one with several tenthousand miles on the clock.



HondaHater said:


> * find a different way to legalize it instead of motorex cuz they a fucking rip off. big time. *


There isn't one. Motorex is the cheapest way to legalize a Skyline in the States.


----------



## dave_id (Aug 24, 2003)

*well*

it is legalized already, im not sure how, but it is. It's got all of that good stuff on it, like license plate stickers and what not. The dealer even drove it to go buy himself some donuts and that is 21k kilometers...is there any questions i should ask the dealer before buying? I know there is, but what are ones to really concentrate on...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

has it been driven hard in the past?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: well*



dave_id said:


> *it is legalized already, im not sure how, but it is. It's got all of that good stuff on it, like license plate stickers and what not. The dealer even drove it to go buy himself some donuts and that is 21k kilometers...is there any questions i should ask the dealer before buying? I know there is, but what are ones to really concentrate on... *


Sounds too good to be true. If it is in fact in kilometers, it has not been legalized. If it doesn't have a black plate on the left side of the windshield saying "Replacement for US VIN" and the cars serial number, it has not been legalized. Ask for Motorex documents on the car, if they can't provide you those, it has not been legalized.

If it is legalized, that's a great deal if the car is in good shape.


----------



## dave_id (Aug 24, 2003)

*ooowee*

hehe, i didnt notice those little things... i would go check it out another time and see for that little sticker and i would even ask HOW they legalized it.. because government is pretty corrupt around here on Guam


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

if you live in guam then you aren't subject to the same restrictions on car importation that we in the 50 states are. the car does not have to be legalized by Motorex to be driven in Guam. buy the thing if it looks like it's in good shape, wish I lived in PR or Guam, all the benefits of being part of the US, a lot less restrictions.


----------



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

i went to the us customes web site and they have a list of cars that can be imported into the us without any modifications. skyline was one of them. just thought i would let you know what i found. you still need to do some minor stuff though.

s14freak


----------



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

all you need is 2 forms and a letter.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

dave_id said:


> *How much do you think, or better yet, KNOW an R32 GTR '92 with 21km on it, should cost? *


i was talkin to my brother the other day, one of his homies bought a gtr32 with 500hp for 18k in okinawa.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

s14freak said:


> *i went to the us customes web site and they have a list of cars that can be imported into the us without any modifications. skyline was one of them. just thought i would let you know what i found. you still need to do some minor stuff though.
> 
> s14freak *


Its really not that easy.

Two forms and a letter.....

One form is the HS-7 , the other is a 3520-1. You need to be a registered importer for the HS-7 , and an Independent Commercial Importer for the 3520-1.

Its about as easy as brain surgery on yourself.


----------



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

lol yes i know
but im pretty sure that you can be a private importer too. 
but im not sure.
R U

s14freak


----------

